# Vacuum bags inside of mylar



## edteach (Nov 14, 2016)

There seems to be a lot of debate over vacuum bags vs mylar. I had a vacuum sealer and did some dried rice and beans ect. What if one puts the vacuum bags inside a mylar bag and an oxy absorber as an extra layer of protection?


----------

